# what makes a dunalino?



## bjb

so what makes a palomino actually a dunalino? I am buying a filly that is being called a dunalino but she looks like a plain old palomino to me. I am fine with her being a palomino or whatever she is. She has gone through quite a few colors so I dont really know. her sire was a dunskin and dam was a black and white if that makes any difference.
thanks!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

This is a dunalino.....










They range in color from darker, lighter, light mane, darker mane, ect....but they all have a dorsal and most have the zebra stripping on the legs.


----------



## bjb

so no stripe down the back means not a dun right? what if it had a stripe when it was born do they sometimes grow out of it?


----------



## verona1016

Dunalino is a chestnut horse with both cream and dun genes.

Chestnut + cream = palomino
Chestnut + dun = Red dun
Chestnut + cream + dun = Dun palomino or "dunalino"

Some dunalinos don't have very distinct dun factor markings and can be hard to verify without genetic testing (unless you happen to know that the horse had a parent that was tested homozygous for dun)

So, the horse you're looking at might be dunalino with light dun markings, or the sellers might have incorrectly assumed she inherited from her sire and she is actually a palomino.


----------



## bjb

verona1016 said:


> Dunalino is a chestnut horse with both cream and dun genes.
> 
> Chestnut + cream = palomino
> Chestnut + dun = Red dun
> Chestnut + cream + dun = Dun palomino or "dunalino"
> 
> Some dunalinos don't have very distinct dun factor markings and can be hard to verify without genetic testing (unless you happen to know that the horse had a parent that was tested homozygous for dun)
> 
> So, the horse you're looking at might be dunalino with light dun markings, or the sellers might have incorrectly assumed she inherited from her sire and she is actually a palomino.


thank you! that was very helpful. I guess I will just have to wait until I get her to determine for myself what she is. Also do you happen to know if you can change the color on its papers after its already been registered as something else?
thanks!


----------



## verona1016

Depends on the specific registry and what colors they recognize. Most recognize palomino and red dun, but not sure which (if any) recognize dun palomino.


----------



## bjb

no she's registered as a red dun I believe. she was quite red


----------



## Spotted

What color are her mane and tail ?


----------



## bjb

they are blond colored now but they were red when she was born


----------



## Spotted

Do you have any pictures, I would love to see


----------



## bjb

here are pictures from when she was born and then recent
















sorry about size


----------



## Spotted

Hmm does she have black on her face (skin) 
How old is she in the last pic ?


----------



## bjb

well you can kinda see some black skin on her face. I think she was about 4-5 months in the last picture


----------



## Spotted

Was her momma a black and white paint or did she just have white socks.
sorry for all the questions, trying to figure this out for you


----------



## bjb

yes her mom was a black and white paint I believe overo


----------



## Spotted

when she was a foal she did look like a red dun however she looks palamino now. the black throws me off because I never seen a Palamino with black on it.
According to the color calculator it was a very slim chance that she could be a reddun or a palamino. Im still learning colors, but now I'm confused.


----------



## bjb

haha I know thats whats throwing me too. either way I think she's adorable and its not a big deal to me it just made me wonder. color can be such a tricky thing. I like her for her temperment not her color but its definatly a huge plus.


----------



## Spotted

I think she will change again. However I could be wrong.
She is cute and unique, have fun with her


----------



## bjb

I certainly will! I will also be posting more pictures of her once I get her home


----------



## AQHAlove

I'm thinking palamino,but im not that good with colors either, she looks alot like my registered palamino though. She's beautiful. Good luck with her, and* congratulations** http://www.bing.com/search?q=congratulations&FORM=AWRE*on her also.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

The black on her face is probably her skin. My sabino paint has black and pink skin. Plus she is pally so she is supposed to have dark skin. Make sure you put lots of sunblock on that white face. Also if the skin around the eyes is pink might think about tattooing the eyes later to prevent eye disease and cancers later in life. Luckily mine has natural eyeliner =D. Very cute baby congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgertrot

Yep the black is just her skin. All palominos have black skin while the skin under white markings are pink. It would be good if you could get some clearer pictures of her legs and back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

What Birdgertrot said. All palominos have black skin and all white markings have pink skin. You're just seeing the edge of her palomino black skin through the white. The only way that wouldn't apply is if champagne was involved - champagne on chestnut turns a horse palomino colored with pinkish skin. 

Based on the photos, dunalino is a very good chance. I can see stripping on her knees before the white starts and she seems to have the classic fading dorsel of a dunalino. The problem with dunalino is the muted dun can mimic countershading. You'd need a test to know for sure but I'd be fairly confident calling her a dunalino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Here is my dunalino, Dusty. He has leg stripes, shoulder bars, face mask, ear tips, dorsal stripe, darker ended tail, and sometimes appears to have face cobwebbing, but I'm pretty sure it's just how is hair grows

First 3 pics are unbleached, last is with sun bleaching.

I honestly can't tell from those pictures, I don't see striping on her knees, I see light reflecting. (normally stripes don't affect the knees, they are just darker with the stripes spiderwebbing around the top after that.

Also, see how his face is darker? That might be what (was it Spotted?) meant by "face being black". It won't be BLACK, but it will certainly be very dark


----------



## MangoRoX87

Double post!!


Also forgot that your filly has a HUGE blaze so never mind about looking for a dark face XD

I think she might be it, but babies coats often mimic dun.


----------



## bjb

ok is this a dun stripe? I just got her today and it does seem like she has a faint stripe. what do you guys think now?


----------



## Bridgertrot

MangoRoX87 said:


> Double post!!
> 
> 
> Also forgot that your filly has a HUGE blaze so never mind about looking for a dark face XD
> 
> I think she might be it, but babies coats often mimic dun.


She actually has more of a bald face than a "huge blaze".

I know dunalino's can have really faint dorsals...but I'm not seeing much yet that's convincing me she's dun. Any leg pictures?


----------



## lilruffian

She certainly does not look like a dun in those photos but that doesn't necessarily mean she isn't one.
Photos of the sire & dam would be handy. I have a hard time picturing a dunalino as the result of a dunskin & black & white. Not saying that there isn't a chance that dam had a red gene in there and happened to pass it on to the foal, which is completely possible, but i would have expected something darker in color.


----------



## bjb

Bridgertrot said:


> She actually has more of a bald face than a "huge blaze".
> 
> I know dunalino's can have really faint dorsals...but I'm not seeing much yet that's convincing me she's dun. Any leg pictures?


she doesnt have any leg markings but I do know that not all duns do


----------



## bjb

lilruffian said:


> She certainly does not look like a dun in those photos but that doesn't necessarily mean she isn't one.
> Photos of the sire & dam would be handy. I have a hard time picturing a dunalino as the result of a dunskin & black & white. Not saying that there isn't a chance that dam had a red gene in there and happened to pass it on to the foal, which is completely possible, but i would have expected something darker in color.


from what I understand about colors it doesnt matter if her dam is black and white because she can pick the dun gene up from the sire and as far as the color calculater says it is possible. if she's not a dunalino then she certainly is a palomino neither of which are "dark" so she got the cream gene from the sire it is very possible she got the dun gene too.

I dont really care what her color is "technically" this is purely out of curiousity and because I would like to change her registered color to what she really is which we can all agree is not a red dun :wink:


----------



## bjb

this is the sire ... I do not have any good pictures of the dam


----------



## lilruffian

Dont really need good pics, just enough to show color 
But yes, i would have to guess that either way the dam is carrying a red gene for the foal to come out palomino. She would have recieved the cream from the sire and a red from the dam


----------



## verona1016

She would have gotten red from both the sire and dam.


----------



## lilruffian

verona1016 said:


> She would have gotten red from both the sire and dam.


 Horse can only inherit one color gene from either parent and she would only need one red and one cream to be palomino. Two reds would have made her sorrel, where as dun is a factor that acts upon a color so it could have attached itself as well


----------



## NdAppy

Lilruffian you are totally confused. 

The horse in question received a red gene from both parents. She HAD to, no doubt about that. She also received cream from her sire. 

That means that her dam is Ee crcr dd and the sire is Ee CRcr Dd. Both her sire and dam passed their e, and the sire also passed on the CR. the unknown is the dun. The filly is ee CRcr __d.


----------



## bjb

NdAppy said:


> Lilruffian you are totally confused.
> 
> The horse in question received a red gene from both parents. She HAD to, no doubt about that. She also received cream from her sire.
> 
> That means that her dam is Ee crcr dd and the sire is Ee CRcr Dd. Both her sire and dam passed their e, and the sire also passed on the CR. the unknown is the dun. The filly is ee CRcr __d.


ok that makes it understandable. thank you


----------



## lilruffian

Ooop! It just sounds off... thought about it all the way to work lol


----------



## NdAppy

What sounds "off" about it?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Lilruffian - I think what you're confused about is the fact that black horses can carry red. A horse can either be red/red (chestnut), black/red (black) or black/black (homozygous black). That is why you will ALWAYS get a chestnut from breeding two together - they each only have a copy of red to give. But if a horse is black/red, it will always be a black horse carrying a copy of the red gene. So the mare would give a copy of her red/red (only option is red) and the stallion would give a copy of his black/red. If he gave black, the horse would have to be black. If he was homozygous black, he could only give black. But because the foal is palomino (chestnut base) he must carry a copy of red to give. 

I don't know if I made that any clearer, I tried to step away from genetic marker abbreviations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

LOL I'm dumb, I was under the impression the dam was chestnut. But my explanation still stands in terms if understanding black and red. Just imagine black/red and black/red each giving red!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

